# Spousal visa with endorsement to work



## ForwardAll (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi guys,

I need your advice. I am married to a SAC and have a contract with a South African company. Since the spousal visa is only valid for 2-3 years, I've just renewed mine in my home country. The details on the visa have changed, it is no longer printed as a 'relative's visa' but as a 'visitor's visa'. Furthermore, the details just say 'admitted in terms of Section 11 (6)". Whereas the previous visa had my spouse's ID , company name and position. When collecting at the high commision , I asked why they changed the details and I was told that's the new law. I asked for an explanatory letter as I figured my employer would not accept this new 'visitor's visa'. They refused and said they only issue visas and not letters. I've since returned to SA after the December holidays and indeed my employer says I can't work with this visa. On the VFS website it is even categorised as a work visa but they won't accept that as proof. Any advice on where to go to get a detailed explanation of this new visa?

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Did you obtain any clarity on this?

I am currently on a Relatives visa... and I am wondering when I convert it to a work visa I will essentially be in the same boat as you.


----------

